# Trouble uploading driver's license???



## Another Frustrated Driver (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone that drives for Amazon had trouble uploading their new driver's license? I get a pop up that says technical problem, try again. And believe me....I have tried again and again and again and......well let's just say that all started 3 days ago. I have contacted support (through email since that is the only way I can) and received the same response each time or that my info does not match what they have on file. Does anyone have a recommendation that has worked for them??????????


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

You have to respond to those emails. Don't get frustrated and add any negativity in your email. If one way of wording your problem did not work, try a different way of explaining and be as thorough and concise as you can.

It took me about 5 days of emailing and trying to upload until it finally worked.


----------



## Another Frustrated Driver (Oct 16, 2018)

Thanks cvflexer!! I have done everything the emails suggested. I even Received an email stating that one of four pieces of information was incorrect. I emailed back to ask what it was that did not match their record and they stated it was the expiration date of my drivers license. Well of course the expiration date is not going to match your record. I am trying to upload my new drivers license which has a new expiration date. It’s all just very frustrating but I will keep trying.


----------

